# So It begins...................



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

So this will be the ongoing headlines for the rest of the Tour  ?!!



> *Wiggins lashes out after doping accusations.*
> 
> *Bradley Wiggins ended the first 24 hours of his yellow jersey run by lashing out the naysayers. In press conference following the eighth leg to Porrentruy, just over the border from France in Switzerland, he was asked about the doping cynics.*


Bradley Wiggins lashes out after doping accusations | Tour de France 2009 | Cycling Weekly


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> So this will be the ongoing headlines for the rest of the Tour  ?!!
> 
> Bradley Wiggins lashes out after doping accusations | Tour de France 2009 | Cycling Weekly


Ok, so let me get this straight .....

He's got the yellow jersey.
He's being accused of doping.
He's denying the allegation and called his accusers "f***ing w***ers" and "c***s".

He must be doping, right?

I predict that by this time tomorrow the USADA will level charges of eating babies against Bradley ****ing Wiggins.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Samadhi said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight .....
> 
> He's got the yellow jersey.
> He's being accused of doping.
> ...



That seems to be the argument; doesn't it?

Talk about a huge distraction for the peleton/sport. 


He Wiggo is doping; I hope they fry him. If he isn't; Leave him the heck alone.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/snILjFUkk_A?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" height="360" width="640"></object><object style="height: 390px; width: 640px;">


</object><object style="height: 390px; width: 640px">This song seems appropriate for the thread topic </object>* *!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> That seems to be the argument; doesn't it?
> .


I don't see that as the argument. 

The sports fans have been lied to for decades. They have been burned over and over. The sport has changed for the better in the last 3-4 years. Wiggins blew a good chance to explain how things have changed instead babbled a bunch of profanity.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Sky's performance on yesterday's stage was reminiscent of the USPS train ripping the legs off the rest of the peloton. At one point, I think there were 4 Sky riders left in the lead group of maybe 10 or 12 riders.

Porte and Rogers take huge pulls at the front of the Sky train before peeling off. And then both somehow manage to cross the line ahead of several world class climbers. Rogers is suddenly putting out more power than he did with the T-mobile doping machine?

How many of the last dozen or so Tour winners were subsequently stripped of the title? 

I mean, WTF? Is a little skepticism not warranted?


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Buzzard said:


> Sky's performance on yesterday's stage was reminiscent of the USPS train ripping the legs off the rest of the peloton. At one point, I think there were 4 Sky riders left in the lead group of maybe 10 or 12 riders.
> 
> Porte and Rogers take huge pulls at the front of the Sky train before peeling off. And then both somehow manage to cross the line ahead of several world class climbers. Rogers is suddenly putting out more power than he did with the T-mobile doping machine?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think those guys must be on some good ****. To have their super domestiques dropping all the pure climbers like a sackful of rocks is definitely reminiscent of the USPS days. But at the same time, everyone else in the immediate running has already been linked to Dr. Ferrari, so what the hell can we do?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I don't see that as the argument.
> 
> The sports fans have been lied to for decades. They have been burned over and over. The sport has changed for the better in the last 3-4 years. Wiggins blew a good chance to explain how things have changed instead babbled a bunch of profanity.


As usual; Good points there, Doc.

It looks like he responded with the knee-jerk reaction rather than the more diplomatic one. Which may have revealed what he's really thinking. Who knows. 




FWIW; His response was one of a more defensive one, like maybe there might be a granule of truth there. 

If there were absolutely no truth to an accusation, generally, a response of laughter and/or one of confusion usually follows.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Samadhi said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight .....
> 
> He's got the yellow jersey.
> He's being accused of doping.
> ...


Get your story straight. Wiggins WAS NOT accused of doping. The journalist asked about a comparison to US Postal. Wiggins himself has made that comparison in the past. Wiggins flipped out like a whiny brat in a fit of 'roid rage.

Edit: I see he was also asked if one has to be doped to win the Tour de France. I mean, what a softball question. All he had to do was say, "Of course, not. I am trying to win it clean. I'm clean and I have the yellow jersey, so of course there is hope of winning clean."

I would guess he knows that his team's performance reeks and is afraid that people will start smelling the BS.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

PaxRomana said:


> Get your story straight. Wiggins WAS NOT accused of doping. The journalist asked about a comparison to US Postal. Wiggins himself has made that comparison in the past.* Wiggins flipped out like a whiny brat in a fit of 'roid rage.*
> 
> Edit: I see he was also asked if one has to be doped to win the Tour de France. I mean, what a softball question. All he had to do was say, "Of course, not. I am trying to win it clean. I'm clean and I have the yellow jersey, so of course there is hope of winning clean."
> 
> I would guess he knows that his team's performance reeks and is afraid that people will start smelling the BS.



No pun intended :lol: !


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

This must be the new version of "What am I on? I'm on my bike busting my arse 6 hours a day."

Given the history of doping in cycling, I feel that this is a legitimate question to ask. Maybe not to Wiggins himself.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

This sport has very little credibility and it has made its bed. Now it has to lay in it. WTF did these guys think was going to happen? The peloton and its Omerta have made it so we have reason to not believe anything they say.

And it's not just Wiggo. What Sky looks like right now is eerily familiar, when you see a guy like Mick Rogers blowing up some of the best climbers in the sport, you wonder. He's been able to climb before, but he has never been in that league. It might be that it was legit, but it is a red flag in my book.

On the flipside, many people and I include myself in that number, were naive before. I believed the US Postal illusion. It also may be that we are being too suspicious, but I don't think we can be blamed for that, considering that an entire generation of riders is tainted.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

PaxRomana said:


> Get your story straight. Wiggins WAS NOT accused of doping. The journalist asked about a comparison to US Postal. Wiggins himself has made that comparison in the past. Wiggins flipped out like a whiny brat in a fit of 'roid rage.
> 
> Edit: I see he was also asked if one has to be doped to win the Tour de France. I mean, what a softball question. All he had to do was say, "Of course, not. I am trying to win it clean. I'm clean and I have the yellow jersey, so of course there is hope of winning clean."
> 
> I would guess he knows that his team's performance reeks and is afraid that people will start smelling the BS.


If anything, I am reminded of the 2007 Tour de France when the entire Cofidis team - including a young Wiggins - exited the race after Cristian Moreni was caught positive. 

To Moreni's credit, if I recall correctly he's the only rider (or at least the first) to have actually paid the financial penalty for doping, which is one year's salary.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Merlin's beard! Wiggins is offended that having exhibited dominant team performances comparisons are made to a severely tainted previous dominant team. Apparently because of his reaction this is evidence that he must be doping?! If, say, I was a fund manager and you compared the returns I got to Bernie Madoff, I would take it as an insult.

For what it's worth I don't know if Sky are doping. There's no doubt their performances have been dominant (not just here but all year - they've climbed like that all season) but then on Stage 7 Nibali and Evans were also there. And they did it without team support. 

I agree that Wiggins could have handled that question better. Equally I do not think his reaction is evidence of anything. Every year this happens during the tour and I've accepted it will never end for two reasons. 

1) You can never prove that someone isn't doping
2) Too many people (myself included) like to discuss doping.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"F***ing w***ers" and "c***s".

A true Britt... I love it!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

roddjbrown said:


> but then on Stage 7 Nibali and Evans were also there. And they did it without team support.


Actually they did it with team Sky support. I


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

88 rex said:


> Actually they did it with team Sky support. I


Touché. My point was more regarding the lack of their own team mates - and the fact that they performed the same as Wiggins did.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a feeling after today's TT, Sky will be a popular topic in the doping subforum. Almost unbelievable performances today. Froome beats Cancellara :blush2:?!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

burgrat said:


> I have a feeling after today's TT, Sky will be a popular topic in the doping subforum. Almost unbelievable performances today. Froome beats Cancellara :blush2:?!


Yep, and by 22 seconds no less.


----------



## fuzz-tone (Sep 29, 2008)

jlandry said:


> "F***ing w***ers" and "c***s".
> 
> A true Britt... I love it!



Me too. I appreciate hearing what I think is something he really believes instead of a PR campaign manager talking through him. w*****s an c***s.... feel like I'm at the pub!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

fuzz-tone said:


> Me too. I appreciate hearing what I think is something he really believes instead of a PR campaign manager talking through him. w*****s an c***s.... feel like I'm at the pub!


Yeah, yeah, he shoots his mouth off. Uncensored, blah, blah, blah.

I guess I'm not that impressed givens Wiggins when he was on Cofidis in 2007 that he wouldn't believe the results in cycling for the next 5-7 years.

In science we say that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. Wiggins has undisputed time trial palmares. Considering Froome did the "ride of his life" just last year at the Vuelta..well, how many "rides of his life" is he going to have?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

burgrat said:


> I have a feeling after today's TT, Sky will be a popular topic in the doping subforum. Almost unbelievable performances today. Froome beats Cancellara :blush2:?!


Kelly even called Froome's ride unbelievable


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jorgy said:


> Yeah, yeah, he shoots his mouth off. Uncensored, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> I guess I'm not that impressed givens Wiggins when he was on Cofidis in 2007 that he wouldn't believe the results in cycling for the next 5-7 years.
> 
> In science we say that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. Wiggins has undisputed time trial palmares. Considering Froome did the "ride of his life" just last year at the Vuelta..well, how many "rides of his life" is he going to have?


Depends who's providing his "ride of a lifetime" doesn't it?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

If people were giving sky the benefit of the doubt previously, they have to be questioning it after today....Fromme beat Cancelerra by 22 seconds and then Wiggins beats Fromme by another 35...after the last 2 days efforts?

Suspius at best.

Len


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

burgrat said:


> I have a feeling after today's TT, Sky will be a popular topic in the doping subforum. Almost unbelievable performances today. Froome beats Cancellara :blush2:?!


Unbelieveable performances???? 

S**+ - all-friday, they GOTTA be doping.

Send the whole team packing right now.

Put Wiggs in jail.

Take away their birthdays.

Call up some masters racers wearing propeller beanies from Michigan and have them compete instead.

In fact, lets just sh!+-can the whole pelton, pull one of those naked, body-painted freaks in, give him a bike, let him ride it around the block, award him the yellow and call it done.

Let Phil Ligget comment on THAT!


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Let's see, day after day we get superhuman efforts from established middling riders. Beating worlds best specialists in their own disciplines. Prepared with a "training camp" in a remote location. I mean how many more boxes do we need to check? Oh yea, lash out at the media, maybe mention how many tests they've taken and passed. Check.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Len J said:


> If people were giving sky the benefit of the doubt previously, they have to be questioning it after today....Fromme beat Cancelerra by 22 seconds and then Wiggins beats Fromme by another 35...after the last 2 days efforts?
> 
> Suspius at best.
> 
> Len


Yes, Froome and Wiggins should be fatigued after 2 days of climbing. But guess what? Cancellara was kind of busy the last 2 days also. I'm not normally one for conspiracy theories, but rumor has it that he may have even rode the exact same route that Wiggins and Froome rode the last two days. Shocking, isn't it?


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

He should have just said that he has never tested positive for doping.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

AdamM said:


> Let's see, day after day we get superhuman efforts from established middling riders. Beating worlds best specialists in their own disciplines. Prepared with a "training camp" in a remote location. I mean how many more boxes do we need to check? Oh yea, lash out at the media, maybe mention how many tests they've taken and passed. Check.


Well, how about this? Serious question.

Are podium finishers (at least) tested for PED usage after the stage is completed?

That would certainly settle the question.

In every form of racing I know of podium finishers are always subject to inspection after the race. Hell, a simple protest is enough to get anyone teched in motorsport. 
If what people are saying about today's results is true (I haven't seen the race yet), the peleton should be sreaming bloody murder to have the whole Sky team tested immediately.

So have they been tested?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Samadhi said:


> Well, how about this? Serious question.
> 
> Are podium finishers (at least) tested for PED usage after the stage is completed?
> 
> That would certainly settle the question.


Don't be obtuse. Passing a drug test is not an indication of whether a rider is doping or not. The whole reason you pay someone like Ferrari or Fuentes is so you can dope and pass the controls.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

gusmahler said:


> Yes, Froome and Wiggins should be fatigued after 2 days of climbing. But guess what? Cancellara was kind of busy the last 2 days also. I'm not normally one for conspiracy theories, but rumor has it that he may have even rode the exact same route that Wiggins and Froome rode the last two days. Shocking, isn't it?


The fact that Fromme and Wiggens rode the last 2 days at a harder effort doesn't matter to you?

Plus...no way Fromme especially should beat Cancelerra and not by that amount....not when Cancelerra has a good day.

Len


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Yes, Froome and Wiggins should be fatigued after 2 days of climbing. But guess what? Cancellara was kind of busy the last 2 days also. I'm not normally one for conspiracy theories, but rumor has it that he may have even rode the exact same route that Wiggins and Froome rode the last two days. Shocking, isn't it?


I don't know about you, but when I ride at a higher effort I get more fatigued. Me after 60 miles at a 16mph average = good tired. Me on the same 60 mile route at a 19mph average = holy crap tired.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Len J said:


> Plus...no way Fromme especially should beat Cancelerra and not by that amount....not when Cancelerra has a good day.


1) Cancellara didn't have a good day. News reports say he lost his team radio.

2) It's not the first time Froome has beaten Cancellara in an ITT. From last year's Vuelta, stage 10.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

jorgy said:


> I don't know about you, but when I ride at a higher effort I get more fatigued. Me after 60 miles at a 16mph average = good tired. Me on the same 60 mile route at a 19mph average = holy crap tired.


Yes but if you rode that route at 19mph and Wiggins rode it at 22mph he'd be less tired than you. It takes more effort to get FC up a hill than BW. Therefore, just because Wiggins was in front of FC does not mean it required more effort.

I think FC burnt a lot "for the pride of the jersey" on Stage 7. He put in a huge effort there


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Froome has had a few good races. But his resume seems pretty thin for a 27 year old pro or is the wiki page not accurate?

Chris Froome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> In every form of racing I know of podium finishers are always subject to inspection after the race. Hell, a simple protest is enough to get anyone teched in motorsport.
> If what people are saying about today's results is true (I haven't seen the race yet), the peleton should be sreaming bloody murder to have the whole Sky team tested immediately.


ProTour cycling operates under the rule of Omerta. Omerta requires that small fish will occasionally be sacrificed, but the stars have protection and support. When Contador tested positive the sports governing body, the UCI first suggested a cover up. Combined with strong public support for AC from previously hostile riders. When all that didn't work he got a two year non-ban that ends in less than a month. That's Omerta at work.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Kelly even called Froome's ride unbelievable


When Kelly, a man who turns into a mute whenever doping is even hinted at, is questioning a performance, you know it is a joke.

Tour de Farce.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Froome has had a few good races. But his resume seems pretty thin for a 27 year old pro or is the wiki page not accurate?


Yep, really thin resume for an established professional that's close to leading the TDF. Of course that all changed like a switch got flipped at last years Vuelta. Kinda of makes you wonder. I do think there was a "mystery" type illness in there too.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Isn't Legett a Britt? I wish he would talk like that: "He's digging into his suitcase of C*nts on that climb... he used to be a MTBer you know."
...or" Look at Schleck having a [email protected] on his dropped chain."


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

gusmahler said:


> Yes, Froome and Wiggins should be fatigued after 2 days of climbing. But guess what? Cancellara was kind of busy the last 2 days also. I'm not normally one for conspiracy theories, but rumor has it that he may have even rode the exact same route that Wiggins and Froome rode the last two days. Shocking, isn't it?


cancellara lost 12 minutes yesterday. He basically sat up for the last climb.... maybe, just maybe, and I know this is completely crazy talk, he was saving some for today.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen/published the estimated power output numbers for Porte, Rogers, Froome and Wiggins on that last climb?


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

There is only one thing to say to those who question team Sky:

_Finally, the last thing I’ll say to the people who don’t believe in cycling, the cynics and the sceptics: I'm sorry for you. I’m sorry that you can’t dream big. I'm sorry you don't believe in miracles. But this is one hell of a race. This is a great sporting event and you should stand around and believe it. You should believe in these athletes, and you should believe in these people._


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

*For those who like numbers*

This is worth a read... The Science of Sport: The Tour in the mountains: Analysis & discussion
It suggests that we're looking at human performances.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

The Tedinator said:


> There is only one thing to say to those who question team Sky:
> 
> _Finally, the last thing I’ll say to the people who don’t believe in cycling, the cynics and the sceptics: I'm sorry for you. I’m sorry that you can’t dream big. I'm sorry you don't believe in miracles. But this is one hell of a race. This is a great sporting event and you should stand around and believe it. You should believe in these athletes, and you should believe in these people._


Yawn. This was quite funny the first time someone posted it this year. 

I think this quote actually sums up the worst thing the era did/is doing to cycling. Nobody can believe in miracles anymore. Rightly or wrongly many can't believe in any winner. It doesn't matter who wins this years tour, there'll be the same accusations and whispers.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

roddjbrown said:


> Yawn. This was quite funny the first time someone posted it this year.
> 
> I think this quote actually sums up the worst thing the era did/is doing to cycling. Nobody can believe in miracles anymore. Rightly or wrongly many can't believe in any winner. It doesn't matter who wins this years tour, there'll be the same accusations and whispers.


I have no problem in Wiggins winning the tour, dominating the TTs, and hanging with the best of the best in the mountains. It is an amazing story for a former track rider to show the chops he is showing now.

I do have a problem when a entire team, minus Eisel and Cavendish, can totally dominate the entire Tour de France peleton on a CAT 1 climb with the exception of Evans, Nibali, and Taaramae. All the while not even seeming to be breaking a sweat.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I have to say I was disappointed by today's TT results. Not because of Wiggins winning the stage, but by the total domination from Sky. Not just by Wiggins, but from Froome as well. It just reeks with suspicion the way Froome rode away from everyone in the peloton, on stg 7's steep uphill finish after pacing Wiggins, and then two days later, the same duo crush the World's best TT riders and GC contenders.

To those commenting that Evans and Wiggins were close on the climbs, I'd have to say that Wiggins was just riding hard enough to keep Evans in check, knowing that he would bury Evans later in the TT. I haven't seen any TT specialists in recent memory that can ride the mountains better than the best climbers, without the use of PEDs.
It wouldn't surprise me if Wiggins eased up a little on the last part of theTT just to make it look closer, and raise less suspicion.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Len J said:


> If people were giving sky the benefit of the doubt previously, they have to be questioning it after today....Fromme beat Cancelerra by 22 seconds and then Wiggins beats Fromme by another 35...after the last 2 days efforts?
> 
> Suspius at best.
> 
> Len


These were my thoughts exactly after watching today.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

The suspicions will either go away or increase after Wed. and Thursday's stages. Stage 7, although really steep at the end, was "only" 6k in length. If the entire Sky train dominates the upcoming ramps in the Alps then it will really get smelly. All sorts of GC climbers are promising attacks, and with the exception of Froome and Wiggins, the entire rest of the team was blown up on stage 8 from trying to control things.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Samadhi said:


> Unbelieveable performances????
> 
> S**+ - all-friday, they GOTTA be doping.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: I give you more rep for that, but it says I gotta spread some around...


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

This is a great post answering Wiggins's tirade:

An open letter to the peloton - CyclingNews Forum


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

The Tedinator said:


> This is a great post answering Wiggins's tirade:
> 
> An open letter to the peloton - CyclingNews Forum


And then someone responds to that bu poasting this:



> Bradley and cycling have to prove their clean, no longer will people have blind faith, nor should they with what has gone on.


This attitude isn't uncommon, but still demonstrates a belief that the poster and others are somehow entitled to something. Wiggins doesn't have to prove he's clean. It's up to those who think he's dirty to prove that.


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

edited


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

The Tedinator said:


> This is a great post answering Wiggins's tirade:
> 
> An open letter to the peloton - CyclingNews Forum


Allow me to respond with a STANDING OVATION. The pro peloton needs to work for our respect and establish at least some shreds of credibility before demanding it from us as their entitlement. 

Wiggins tirade makes him out to be just a little self absorbed and defensive, granting he faced the question at the worst possible time.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Frith said:


> This is worth a read... The Science of Sport: The Tour in the mountains: Analysis & discussion
> It suggests that we're looking at human performances.


Thanks for the link!

it will be good to see the wattage on the next few mountain stages!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't they have tests to uncover the use of PEDs? Don't they test Wiggins? Sounds like - from Lance's troubles, there may be new science to get more information out of old specimens.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Samadhi said:


> This attitude isn't uncommon, but still demonstrates a belief that the poster and others are somehow entitled to something. Wiggins doesn't have to prove he's clean. It's up to those who think he's dirty to prove that.


Allow me to repost what was posted in another thread (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3994776-post13.html):

_"No one's got any faith in who's in yellow now. The whole thing is null and void as far as I'm concerned this year. I don't blame people for doubting the credibility of the Tour de France for the next five, six, seven years.”_

-Bradley Wiggins, July 27, 2007


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

jorgy said:


> Allow me to repost what was posted in another thread (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3994776-post13.html):
> 
> _"No one's got any faith in who's in yellow now. The whole thing is null and void as far as I'm concerned this year. I don't blame people for doubting the credibility of the Tour de France for the next five, six, seven years.”_
> 
> -Bradley Wiggins, July 27, 2007



Great poast :thumbsup: !


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

They ought to calm Wiggins down with a quick doobie before he talks to the press.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

David Loving said:


> They ought to calm Wiggins down with a quick doobie before he talks to the press.


Maybe we can all agree he definitely needs a TUE for that!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

David Loving said:


> They ought to calm Wiggins down with a quick doobie before he talks to the press.





Chris-X said:


> Maybe we can all agree he definitely needs a TUE for that!



:lol: :lol:

FTW!!


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Froome's ITT reminded me of Contador's in 2010(?)*

The one where he crushed Cancellara. Unbelievable.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

eyebob said:


> The one where he crushed Cancellara. Unbelievable.


The surprising rider is Mick Rogers, client of Dr. Ferrari, member of T-Mobile's blood doping gang. Yet he is now performaing better than ever. Excuses and explanations can be made for Wiggins and Froome. I don't see anything that can explain Rogers.

Combine Rogers' giant step up with the leap made by Wiggins, Froome, and Porte. It looks suspicious as heck.


----------

